# Finally!!



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

After about 3 weeks rest cause of his shoulder, Aspen was dying to get to the dog park!!

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4010/4645805319_819dacc7c0_b.jpg

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4070/4646421980_95bf6b905e_b.jpg

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3405/4646423254_0b646feef0_b.jpg

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4032/4646468136_2a554b2f6a_b.jpg

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4066/4645810975_d3a5d330ed_b.jpg


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Definitely looks like someone was having fun! Hope he doesn't have any other issues with his shoulder...


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

danemama08 said:


> Definitely looks like someone was having fun!


He had a blast!!



danemama08 said:


> Hope he doesn't have any other issues with his shoulder...


I hope so too. I can't keep the poor guy confined all his life. He needs to run around and have some fun... :biggrin:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Agreed. But I would take him out for short times of play instead of long trips to the park, just to minimize any after effects from exercise....just to play it safe considering his past


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

danemama08 said:


> Agreed. But I would take him out for short times of play instead of long trips to the park, just to minimize any after effects from exercise....just to play it safe considering his past


Yeah, today it was only half an hour.


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

That last picture looks like he was getting ready to Launch himself !! Fun!


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Khan said:


> That last picture looks like he was getting ready to Launch himself !! Fun!


You mean the third picture??? LOL Yeah, he does. I didn't even pay attention until now...


----------



## sassy (May 25, 2010)

*Doggie Fun*

He looks like he had so much fun!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Awesome pics.! I can tell he's having a blast! :biggrin:


----------

